# Cat flap on a timer



## bobonacus (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi,
I think the answer is no as I've done a lot of searching!
I want a cat flap that can be locked (outwards) on a timer that does NOT need a collar / tag to activate.
My cats have AVID chips and I have a normal locakable chip activated SureFlap cat flap that operates with their chips in.
I have tried a PetPorte Microchip Cat Flap but their chips are not recognised by that cat flap. I don't want to put the cats through the stress of having their chips changed.
I can only see other timer cat flaps that operate using a collar tag which will be no good. I guess I could get one and take it apart to bypass the tag lock but it's a little extreme! Or I guess I could just stick the tag to the flap!
Thanks in advance
Robert


----------

